# 12x14 wall tent



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

12x14 wall ten has metal poles two doors with two windows. rain fly with poles , 8x10 porch that I used for cooking area. 4 leg dog stove, with water heater.

I used only for the muzzle loader hunt so it was set uo for 2 weeks a year haven't used it for the last five years, have trailer now., I washed it every year before putting it up for the next time of use. its in really good shape I took good care of
it. one person can set it has I have done it many times. I have metal stakes and extra rope asking $700 for everything call Doug @ 801-888-2601 ... I live in roy 
everything is stored in bags and covered area


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

What brand ? Windows? Pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought this tent from Idaho I believe it was the wall shop


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If that were up here, or I was down there I'd snap this up in a minute and explain it away to the wife later!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

tent is sold


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice tent Sagebrush! Wish I had it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

yes indeed it is, took me about hour to set by myself thats just the tent alone.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

sagebrush said:


> yes indeed it is, took me about hour to set by myself thats just the tent alone.


It's a great tent and I look forward to many camps in it. I'm guessing that with the 'help' of my little son, it will take me at least two hours to set it up.

It was great to meet you Doug! Wish I had some more cash to buy some of those great guns you have for sale. Especially that 450.....what a beauty.----SS


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Springville Shooter you should feel guilty. You stole that camp for $700 !! I have the same set up, and I've been offered double on the mountain what you paid. I think it would be best if you sold it to me for $700 :mrgreen::mrgreen: Congrats!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm glad to see this sold because no lie, my willpower was almost gone! I was honestly planning on messaging you tomorrow about buying it and figuring out the logistics of either shipping it or grabbing it on my next trip back to Utah!


----------

